# Teleferics of your Country



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

Since there is not a thread like this I start here posting some teleferics from Greece:

1) The first one starts at the foot of Parnitha Mountain (Northwest of Athens) and climb at 1000 m above sea level, where there is the luxurious hotel and casino of Athens Regency Mont Parnes. Also from there many footpaths start, that drive you into the National Park of Parnitha. There you can admire the unique fauna and flora of Attika. For your stay there are two refuges.
In the following image you can see the old cable cars that were in use from 1972 till 2006









and these are the new ones...




































Main technical characteristics of Parnitha's Funitel (teleferic):
Inclined length: 1.595 m
Average inclination: 20° (36%)
Maximum speed: 6,0 m/s
Number of cabins: 21 + 2 VIP + 1 maintenance
Cabin capacity (normal cabin): 20 passengers (all seated)
Cabin capacity (VIP cabin): 6 passengers (all seated)
Maximum transport capacity in one direction: 2.000 passengers / hour
Number of operators: 2 + 1
Motor output: 2 x 411 kW (2 x 559 PS)

The installation of the biggest cable car in the history of Greece is eventually a fact. On Friday, April 7 2006, at 18:00, the new Funitel of Regency Casino Mont Parnes (outskirts of Athens) began its commercial operation, exactly at the same time that the old reversible ropeway – built in 1972 – complete its last trip. 

The signing of the contract took place in 2003 and it concerned the design, construction and installation of the Funitel. The project was assigned to world leading ropeway manufacturer Doppelmayr Seilbahnen SA. The Funitel marks the second big co-operation between ETEMA and the Austrian manufacturer, after the Lycabettus funicular (center of Athens). With a total cost of over € 12 million, it was the biggest single investment in any ropeway project throughout Europe for the years 2003 and 2004. Designed for 24 hour operation, 360 days per year, with 21 cabins of 20 seated passengers each, with a maximum transport capacity of 2.000 persons/hour and maximum wind resistance up to 120 km/h, this installation comprises the best technology can offer on a world-wide basis. 

2) Santorini's teleferic: Connects the city of Fira with its little port, from which boats take you to the little islands of nea and palea Kameni in the caldera. This teleferic was installed in 1982 by Doppelmayr austrian company, funded by the Nomikos Foundation.










3) In Parnassos Ski-Center (Near Delfi) there is a teleferic for the transportation of the skiers. From its outer look it is called "egg". Here is a photo...










Now it's your turn !!!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I think there was thread on this sort of thing, I'll see if I can find it for you. Look in the general Infrastructure & Mobility forum... I think that is where this thread better belongs, anyway.


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ 
kay:


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, after searching the "Infrastructure and Mobility" I found only the thread "Show your city's cable car" -->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216707
, that now seems to be inactive...


----------

